

Ethereum Network Status - Sami_Lehtinen
https://stats.ethdev.com/

======
sjcrank
The UI is rather reminiscent of Teenage Engineering synth UIs:
[https://www.teenageengineering.com/products/op-1/modules](https://www.teenageengineering.com/products/op-1/modules)

Nice looking, overall

~~~
grubles
Very similar. I used to own an OP-1 and loved the visuals. On a different
note, does anyone else have a massive slowdown of their browser while viewing
[https://stats.ethdev.com/](https://stats.ethdev.com/) ? I'm on firefox
38.1.0.

------
shocks
Is this a custom dashboard or was it built with some kind of framework?

I'd like to build something like this for my own projects!

edit: Looks like a custom project, here: [https://github.com/cubedro/eth-
netstats](https://github.com/cubedro/eth-netstats)

~~~
yarrel
Custom. It's meteor and Ethereum's javascript interface to their network.

------
mizzao
Can someone explain what all these charts mean, for the layman?

~~~
drcode
"Uncles" are blocks from miners who were "too slow" to broadcast their block
to the network- They still earn some reward, but aren't parents of new blocks,
just... well, uncles. (Uncles help ethereum have 12s block times, far shorter
than most other cryptocurrencies)

The "Average block time" is around 11s which is what you want to see. It is
very close to the optimal time of 12s. (Correction: optimal time is now
targeted at 15s)

The Network Hash Rate of 52.4 GH/s means that maybe 3000 or so computers
worldwide have appeared in the last 24 hours to join the network and mine for
blocks. (probably many more have joined without mining, but that number cannot
be determined from this dashboard)

The "difficulty" right now is relatively plateaued, which suggests blocks are
traveling efficiently on the network and miners are successfully connecting to
the network and not fluctuating too much in number.

The transaction graph is flat, because transactions are disabled until the
final safety switch on Monday/Tuesday is removed.

"Active Nodes" are just the number of nodes linked to the Stats program, so
that number doesn't mean much.

"Gas Price" is, roughly speaking, the cost of an opcode instruction for
transactions/contracts, which miners get to decide on for each block they mine
(within limits)

BOTTOM LINE: These network stats are super boring, and the ethereum launch
yesterday was totally uneventful, which is EFFING AWESOME.

~~~
nemo1618
52.4 GH/s is a lot slower than I would expect for a coin with such a large
following. Is the hashing algorithm not ASIC/GPU friendly?

~~~
drcode
nemo1618: The proof of work algo for ethereum is MUCH more difficult than in
most other cryptocurrencies, leading to far lower aggregate hash numbers- If
you want to compare it against BTC/LTC/etc you first need to correct for the
average hash rate on a single mining PC for the given currency.

------
ceejayoz
That is a _really_ pretty dashboard.

------
quinndupont
Anyone else not seeing any data when viewing on mobile (iPad, Safari)?

~~~
DougN7
Make sure you wait a while - the data loads fairly slowly.

------
DougN7
The data takes long enough to load that it would be better to say "loading..."
in place of 0/0\. I thought it was a project with no interest.

------
aakilfernandes
Beautiful

